
Kapacitor v0.10.0 with support for custom functions and dead man's switch - pauldix
https://influxdata.com/blog/announcing-kapacitor-v0-10-udfs/
======
sickeythecat
Is this project open source?

~~~
kfitzpatrick
[https://github.com/influxdata/influxdb](https://github.com/influxdata/influxdb)

